# bloated and looking pregnant



## LyshIsLike (May 1, 2004)

hey i'm really not pregnant but i look like it. this aint right , i am a skinny girl w/ a huge stomach ( on some days ). How do i get my stomach to shrink back down?? maybe i get bloated because i eat right before bed? IBS is so annoying, i can't fit into half my pants now!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

As far as I've heard, drinking lots of water can help you.. "Un-bloat"


----------



## Laura_9 (Jul 11, 2004)

I totally feel your pain! The rest of me is skinny, but my stomache is massive... for a little while I was worried that I was pregnant! I actually had to buy so new clothes to fit into... I'm gonna try drinking lots of water though...Laura


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

oh god thats exactly like me! for the past few days its been really really bad, i look 5 months pregnant. ive tried not eating for a few hours but then i end up feeling sick cuz im hungry!any suggestions on combating bloating this abd would be great!!


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

im taking myself to the doctors today as im fed up of looking this bloated, i feel so uncomfortable, like im being stretched.


----------



## brook0114 (Jul 29, 2004)

It is such a relief to hear all of you say these things. I suffer from IBS and my stomach looks like I'm 6 months pregnant, and I'm a pretty small person. I feel like my stomach is stressed so far that it will burst soon. I told my concern to my doctor but he doesn't seem to have a cure. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

I've never been small....but since I got IBS I lost some weight. But after a few mistakes I actually am pregnant now (almost 3 months)...but I dont look that bad yet. I'll keep u posted


----------

